# Post pics of your V-shaped guitars!



## BucketheadRules (Mar 26, 2012)

We had a similar thread for Les Pauls, so why not have one for everyone's favourite spiky toasting-fork shaped monsters?

Here's my 2009 Gibson Flying V, resplendent in Faded Cherry.

















In't it a beauty?

So, if you have Vs, post them... irrespective of brand and style, if it's V-shaped then don't be shy, share it with us here!

Commence.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 26, 2012)

Ibanez V-Blade


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful guitars everyone !!!.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Mar 26, 2012)

A two year old cellphone pic of my Axl Jacknife V. As soon as I get my living situation straight I'll try to get some more pictures of it.


----------



## Zado (Mar 26, 2012)

RTheodoppalus said:


> A two year old cellphone pic of my Axl Jacknife V. As soon as I get my living situation straight I'll try to get some more pictures of it.


Whoa that's nice!I'm not a huge V fan,but this is avery very sexy axe,man!


----------



## Michael T (Mar 26, 2012)

Ibanez B-Blade VBT700 & LTD Dave Mustaine DV8R
Yes, yes, yes, I actually do own a few Non Ibanez guitars. But they've gotta be really Fkn cool before I will , ha ha


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ImaDjentleman (Mar 26, 2012)

^ wow. just wow....


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael T said:


> Ibanez B-Blade VBT700 & LTD Dave Mustaine DV8R
> Yes, yes, yes, I actually do own a few Non Ibanez guitars. But they've gotta be really Fkn cool before I will , ha ha
> [pics]



Cool axes. In fact, two that I really want. How does the Ibanez compare in feel to the ESP? I've only tried the LTD non-sigged version.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 26, 2012)

NeglectedField said:


> Cool axes. In fact, two that I really want. How does the Ibanez compare in feel to the ESP? I've only tried the LTD non-sigged version.



Thanks man. The Ibanez is sick !! The neck on it is unreal, very thin for a non MIJ Ibanez. The tone is killer, loaded with Super Distortion & Humbucker from Hell. 
The DV8R is nice but I don't get along with the neck, more traditional C shape, think Fender or standard LTD feel. I'm a huge Mustaine fanboy so I had to have one.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 26, 2012)

Finally, a thread that doesn't involve natural-finished superstrats! Sometimes I feel like 99% of the people here have the exact same taste in guitars!






My BC Rich KKV Signature. I don't gel with EMGs so it has Blackouts. In this pic it has a single coil in the neck, but that's gone. A humbucker sounded better in that spot. Also, I went back to a Kahler Hybrid after putting on an 80s Kahler Pro on it just for kicks. Missed the locking flexibility that the Hybrid had!


----------



## Luafcm (Mar 27, 2012)

My VBT700 Ibanez V-Blade and Jackson KV2. Wasn't a V fan until the past several years. They're just so damn comfy to play on!






Oh, here's a happy day:


----------



## Lagtastic (Mar 27, 2012)

1972 Gibson V in Silver Sunburst (was called Indian Sunburst at the time). EMG 81/85, neck shaped like a baseball bat. Started to fade into that mint green color over the past few years. I'd show the back as well but there is a massive NSFW sticker there.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 27, 2012)

Michael T said:


> Ibanez B-Blade VBT700 & LTD Dave Mustaine DV8R
> Yes, yes, yes, I actually do own a few Non Ibanez guitars. But they've gotta be really Fkn cool before I will , ha ha



Love the DV8R.

That fret access on the Ibanez doesn't look too friendly, how is it?


----------



## Michael T (Mar 27, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Love the DV8R.
> 
> That fret access on the Ibanez doesn't look too friendly, how is it?



The upper fret access is excellent. It's scalloped, and it being neck thru it flows perfectly. You run out of frets before neck, if that makes sense. Sorry for the crap pictures, it was a hard shot to capture. Buuuut......you get the idea


----------



## skeels (Mar 27, 2012)

^very very nice!
Wish my old square heel UV neck could fit like that!


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 27, 2012)

Jackson KV2 - Silver Swirl


----------



## eddiewarlock (Mar 27, 2012)

My copy of a King V...or a Double Rhoads, made with only venezuelan woods, apamate neck and body and lignum vitae fretboard.











My copy of a Randy Rhoads. Purpleheart neck, spanish cedar wings. Ebony fretboard:






Copy of a Metallica Flying V. All mahogany neck and mahogany wings, ebony fretboard:


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 28, 2012)

OH MY GOD YES


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 28, 2012)

Amfisound Routa Custom


----------



## ridner (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## dwiller (Mar 28, 2012)

My Jackson KV1 Dave Mustaine. With some major mods (TOM bridge, urban camo, changed control layout).


----------



## dwiller (Mar 28, 2012)

Still haven't put this sucker together yet, but its certainly a V!!

Black korina body with spalted maple top.
Neck is Wenge with canary fretboard. All parts from Warmoth.


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad to see this thread was created, V's need some more appreciation!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 28, 2012)

dwiller said:


> My Jackson KV1 Dave Mustaine. With some major mods (TOM bridge, urban camo, changed control layout).



MOTHERFUCKER YES.

Wow.


Also, huge props to Eddiewarlock for all those builds, they look great!


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 28, 2012)

My guitars iz gooder'n'allyalls!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 28, 2012)

That one on the right is just


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 28, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> That one on the right is just



I swear I'll never play another guitar again..those things are like custom made for everything I want. I'm fully aware everyone finds them butt ugly..but that's why I like them. They're like me..butt ugly and people refused to be seen with them..but they get the job done


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you have the evillest-looking rig known to man.


----------



## gn011625 (Mar 28, 2012)

ESP Arrow !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 29, 2012)

I know it's a seven, but it's the only V I got. Hope you guys don't mind...


----------



## Terminus1993 (Mar 29, 2012)

Shitty Pic.
Great Guitar.
It's a LTD V-350 (discontinued series), I've changed the Pups and the bridge. I put a Seymour Duncan Invader in the bridge and a Full Shred in the neck. The bridge is a OFR


----------



## JerichoCheng (Mar 30, 2012)

Caparison FKV 





BRJ


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 30, 2012)

dwiller said:


> Still haven't put this sucker together yet, but its certainly a V!!
> 
> Black korina body with spalted maple top.
> Neck is Wenge with canary fretboard. All parts from Warmoth.



I thought I recognized this from the Warmoth forum!


----------



## skeels (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is so rad!
I wish I had a computer right now so I could contribute!
Flying V 's kick ass! 6 or 7s- classic or mod ..


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hell yeah. Cool thread.. Im about to jump in this bitch here.. 

JACKSONS REPRESENT!!!

BTW Love that freakin Urban Camo KV1.. To cool for school Jack.

How did you cover the Kahler Hole?


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 30, 2012)

Not usually a fan of spalted maple but that slight burst really goes well with it


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here we go! 

Here are the ones I still own..

1990 First year production but still called a RR Custom Serial U00030







1986 San Dimas One Hum RR custom






We all know this one.. 1983 RR custom serial RR0025. Thats right. 25th RR ever made. Still with Randys specs from his prototype. 






Another 1983 RR custom RR0260






RR Custom Shop In Agent Orange. 










RR Custom Shop Snow White Black Bevels with one volume and rear loaded






Jackson Stars 24 fret RR with Veneer Quilt Trans Red finish neckthrough. 






My first Rhoads i ever saved up and bought myself. 2001 RR1T






Heres the 3 "mistakes or Limited" as some call it. Children of Bodom anyone? 














Kevin Bond RR






These are cool. Only made from 96 and 97. These were cheaper alternatives to USA Neckthroughs. Made with USA necks and bodies but with Japanese Hardware. Bolt on with Blank ebony boards and No binding. 

These are called RR2's










This is the new Made in India RRXT. Fucking awesome guitar for the money. Just add good pups and it Rocks!!






RR Custom RR1700. Its a project guitar. Will be sweet once i fix it up.






Heres a Rare one.. Back in the day Grover Jackson when he sold the company to AMIC. he couldnt make guitars with Jackson logo anymore. so Loophole is this.. which became Jackson Stars later on.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Now for some King V's

7 String Agile Hornet






Pretty Cool Custom shop i picked up in Frisco Texas. Guitar is solid maple. Neck and wings.






Here are some more of Jackson Boo Boo's. in 2003 the KV2T's were made with a 25.5 inch scale only about 12 or so were made before they were changed to 24.75 inch scale in 2004














Double Rhoads (Bascially 2 long fins from a RR)






And finally my Favorite Jackson ever made. The Dave Mustaine Y2KV. Only made for 2000-2002 little under 300 made. 

Although i have turned down a few of these in the past few months. bigger fish to fry so to speak. But i still love these. 

This is one that was owned and used by Dave Mustaine on the Risk tour.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here are some i dont own anymore but still love!


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 30, 2012)

^Whore.



I might be getting something soon to add to this thread


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 30, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> ^Whore.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be getting something soon to add to this thread



You better!! Soloist aint metal!!


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow man, those Y2k's are sick sick sick. I've never run across one while having the $. Possibly one day


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 30, 2012)

Corpsegrinder wins the internet.


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 30, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> ^Whore.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be getting something soon to add to this thread


 
I had a feeling you would eventually succumb to the V


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 30, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Corpsegrinder wins the internet.




lol. 

funny thing is. compared to others collections on jcf.. im a small fry!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 30, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> lol.
> 
> funny thing is. compared to others collections on jcf.. im a small fry!



You have to be joking. You HAVE to be.

No-one actually owns that many guitars do they? Really?


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 30, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> You have to be joking. You HAVE to be.
> 
> No-one actually owns that many guitars do they? Really?



Yes..... some people own entire collections of one shape or artist that go into the multiple dozens.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Check out this thread.. Hellraiser and roodyrocker are kings!!

Inspire me! Post pics of your one-offs and rarities.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 30, 2012)

I try to get different Rhoads models. Most of mine have either different necks, Pups configs or just collectable. like the 83's 

But the Y2KV is just the perfect V. they balance better than any guitar ive thrown over and sound beefy!

But i have a friend in Cali that i knew when i went there and went to his house i would see some nice stuff! 

and i did.. 

He has over 300 guitars. All high end. and over 100 are San Dimas Rhoads. plus a ton others. 

It was awesome!


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 30, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> I try to get different Rhoads models. Most of mine have either different necks, Pups configs or just collectable. like the 83's
> 
> But the Y2KV is just the perfect V. they balance better than any guitar ive thrown over and sound beefy!
> 
> ...





Stop feeding my gassssssssss


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 30, 2012)

All those fucking jacksons are making me gas even more -_- I hate this thread so much but cant stay away XD


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 30, 2012)

i used to own these:


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone have a Roswell Rhoads?


----------



## xeonblade (Mar 31, 2012)

^ FUGLY IMO


----------



## sonnygunn (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had a satin titanium "Roswell", but your axe it's amazing!!!


----------



## sonnygunn (Mar 31, 2012)

My Jackson.


----------



## Collapse (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Jet9 (Mar 31, 2012)

Contributing!



























Shitty pics yeah!


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 1, 2012)

I would do very naughty things to get the cash to buy a DV8. I've been GASsing to own one of those forever...


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 2, 2012)

here's the roswell rhoads i built...

If someone wants it i'll trade it for something cheap...


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 4, 2012)

Heres 2 more of mine.. 

Schecter Flying V 8 String hardtail. Read there was only 55 made or maybe just in dark cherry here. i dunno. cool none the less. 






Heres a moser Bastard v i got off my boy Here. Pretty damn metal!! ( not exact pic. but shows you what it looks like)








Also got a RR24M i keep at home as well. Damn things play so freaking good...


----------



## Luafcm (Apr 4, 2012)

We should be posting our flying V guitar cases. Everyone freaks out when they see how big a typical flying V case is. My KV2 case in insanely big. The Ibanez VBT700 case is a beast too!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL Those Jackson oversized cases are crazy huge.. But i like that. More cushion when shipping!!


----------



## Wretched (Apr 4, 2012)

This is my sadly rarely played LTD V500. Scored it on eBay a few weeks old for about half price! Great guitar. I really should play it more.

The image is a composite of several, lit using a single LED torch in total darkness with the camera on a tripod. You can download a 1280res desktop wallpaper of it here: ESP_LTD_V500_1280Wallpaper | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just picked up this. Jackson KV2


----------



## warhead78 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is my Hill USA V, the one that got away many years ago.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 15, 2012)

That v looks good. great choice in mahogany. Nice hair streaks. Lol


----------



## SeanSan (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's mine, not much people like it, but i do.


----------



## Kimling (Apr 17, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Here are the ones I still own..
> 
> 1990 First year production but still called a RR Custom Serial U00030



Hey, I got your guitars cousin!
It's a '92 Rhoads Custom. Serial U01785


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice. Ive seen a few of those more detailed lightning sky. much nicer!!

looks good dude..


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 17, 2012)

Forgot to post this one.

Just a rhoads a made with a neck bought off guitarfetish, maple and rosewood. Mahogany body.

Set neck:


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 18, 2012)

Whoa, whoa whoa. post some build pics!! 

Thats top notch


----------



## Cougs (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread has some of the best V's i have ever seen. Wow


----------



## Rain (Apr 27, 2012)

This is the only V shaped guitar I have at the moment. It's an Epiphone 7 String Flying V that has been customized. I hope to get a Fernandes Vortex Elite within the next year though and if I have the money, I might have a custom V guitar made by Zoov guitars.



I used to own these though:


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Dude you have/had some really awesome old school Vs!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 28, 2012)

old school rocks!


----------



## Nag (Apr 29, 2012)

I just posted them in the ESP thread


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sweet stars..


----------



## Edika (Apr 29, 2012)

Some not so flattering of my only V so far. Damn some of these posts made me think if I should dare put these up.

When I bought it!





Me playing it when I was thinner a couple of years ago!





And finally one by itself (kins of) and a bit smudgy!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread makes me so wish I had 5 flying V guitars, all I've got is my own custom Tele, which is great, but you know... GAS and all that... D:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 30, 2012)

Slunk Dragon said:


> This thread makes me so wish I had 5 flying V guitars, all I've got is my own custom Tele, which is great, but you know... GAS and all that... D:



+1. I'd kill for an ESP Alexi or a Gibson V right now.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 30, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> +1. I'd kill for an ESP Alexi or a Gibson V right now.



I'd go for an sv instead.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 30, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I'd go for an sv instead.



Where can you find those in the US? 

And I should have said the LTD Alexi, especially the Blackie or the limited edition pink. Those can usually be found for around $600, along with a Gibson V, although the pink one may be a bit more expensive.


----------



## Nag (Apr 30, 2012)

true that the SVs might not be the easiest to find in the USA. check out the closest ESP dealer in your area and ask them how it works 

All I can say is, the SV is a DAMN fine guitar. I'll abuse mine to death \m/


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (May 1, 2012)

I have a blackie alexi i cut the bevels off of. it got beat up in shipping so i figured make it a short wing RR style. 

Just got a bit of leveling to do and rounding of the corners and its ready for paint.. 

although compared to a actually Jackson RR24. no comparison. Ill take the Jackson any day. 

Sucks that Fender Turned alexi down during the transition. sure would have liked to see him stay with jacksons.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 1, 2012)

Here are some photos of my Bc Rich JR V Icon, the Pat O'brien signature model. Very rarely gets played these days, it's just sitting boxed up ready for a potential sale to a ss.org member.


























And here is a little video I recorded of me busting a few licks on it.


----------



## Pav (May 1, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Sucks that Fender Turned alexi down during the transition. sure would have liked to see him stay with jacksons.



Oh man...you're digging up tender memories.  I still pretend Alexi plays his Wildchild Rhoads rather than any of the interchangeable ESP's he uses now. That guitar was just timeless sexiness.


----------



## Exit Existence (May 1, 2012)

corpsegrinder, i checked out your collection posts as suggested!
Very beautiful collection, love the early rhoads!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (May 2, 2012)

Yep. That was a,sweet RR he had. Whoever stole it is nuts.


----------



## metalmatt420 (May 2, 2012)

my al-600 with an emg 85, i also flipped the truss rod cover over.


----------



## Exit Existence (May 2, 2012)

Pav said:


> Oh man...you're digging up tender memories.  I still pretend Alexi plays his Wildchild Rhoads rather than any of the interchangeable ESP's he uses now. That guitar was just timeless sexiness.



Off topic a bit, but it was also interesting for me to find out that Alexi sold his one remaining Jackson guitar that was not stolen to the guy from norther 















I got super drunk with Roope from cob earlier this year and he told me he still has all his jackson custom rhoads and he would play them over his ESP anyday if it werent for their endorsement


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (May 2, 2012)

Buddy of mine out in Cali hung out with Bodom at a show there backstage and they actually had some Jacksons there. Using em to warm up on. Funny he said the same thing to my friend. LOL..


----------



## Vinchester (May 3, 2012)

One of my mission in life is to travel to the US and buy an RR1 

But for now I'm satisfied with my MIJ RR3.. Anyone know whether I can replace the licensed Floyd with an OFR without any mod? the LFR is a bit too flimsy and it's all rusted now.


----------



## Nag (May 4, 2012)

the licensed floyds and the originals have the same dimensions AFAIK. Nice RR there, I still rant at the 22 frets though. I got the RR I posted ONLY because it has 24


----------



## skeels (May 4, 2012)

Used to have this one..





Trying to sell this one..








Lots of people don't like the asymmetrical style of the Schecter- but looking at it from these angles..What do you see?

Just got this one... Well, a little while ago...










Needs a lil work...


----------



## poisonelvis (May 4, 2012)

just gave this over to my son


----------



## EOT (May 4, 2012)

Some sweet guitars in here guys 

I've posted this pic before, but here it is again





How bout an action shot?


----------



## teamfive (May 5, 2012)

Ironbird said:


>



I like this one.. 
How I wish I could buy one..
Dont have money right now so I just stick to my acoustic guitar..


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 5, 2012)

Words can't express my jealousy.


----------



## Pav (May 5, 2012)

EOT said:


> How bout an action shot?



+1 for nips


----------



## rcsierra13 (May 5, 2012)

My little Epiphone Vee Wee count?


----------



## Nag (May 6, 2012)

oh that's cuuuuuuuute 


I see some other nice guitars on that pic !


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

Im not normally one to post about it before there's a NGD thread but this will be coming to me soon *hint hint*


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Jun 9, 2012)

Only have one good pic of the Draco.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 9, 2012)

Wyvern Claw said:


> Only have one good pic of the Draco.


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 10, 2012)

that bc looks like....death.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Jun 10, 2012)

Wyvern Claw said:


>



Is that a custom shop or an aftermarket paintjob? Either way I love it!


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Jun 10, 2012)

Rokkaholic said:


> Is that a custom shop or an aftermarket paintjob? Either way I love it!



Neither, it's a USA Select. Not much difference in quality (or price, for that matter) when compared to a custom shop when they have the custom graphic options though. It's a bit strange, this is the only RR1 Nebula I have ever seen. The only other picture of one I've ever found is the stock photo from Jackson. Not sure why they aren't more popular. I see Nebula paint jobs on most other models except the RR1.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 10, 2012)

My beloved workhorse!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 12, 2012)

and watching the Eurocup match Holland-Denmark huh? congrats on both the guitar and the victory


----------



## Nag (Jun 14, 2012)

Wyvern Claw said:


> Only have one good pic of the Draco.



OMG DAT NEBULA


----------



## Chris Riegger (Sep 8, 2012)

2 of my Jackson Rhoads


----------



## jrstinkfish (Sep 8, 2012)

*V's I have owned but don't anymore:*

Deltatone RR V Knockoff. Owned this for a minute or two -- it took so long to arrive, I bought another guitar while waiting for it and could not justify its place, and sold it to a friend:





BC Rich Deluxe Jr V







*The only V I currently own:*

Miss Veronica Vaughn, the apple of my eye:


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 8, 2012)

It's a peice of crap and I recently took out all but one knob (may go karl sanders on it and remove all the knobs)


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

The combination of this thread and too much Nile is making me want a V. . . . . . . I hate you guys 

Thankfully, I can pass GAS without opening the wallet.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 8, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> The combination of this thread and too much Nile is making me want a V. . . . . . . I hate you guys
> 
> Thankfully, I can pass GAS without opening the wallet.


I got mine for nada kinda, I had to leave my house that was the price.


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Sep 8, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Anyone have a Roswell Rhoads?




I too had Mile Learn paint my Roswell...


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I got mine for nada kinda, I had to leave my house that was the price.


 
That's quite a price dude


----------



## 7strung (Sep 28, 2012)

My two V's!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 28, 2012)

Used to own these





Currently own this:








Which will soon look like this:





Currently trying not to pull the trigger on this:





and planning on getting this built in January:


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 28, 2012)

Schecter V-1 Classic w/ SD Distortions






LTD V401DX


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 28, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what's a Distortion like in the neck? I can imagine it being a bit much...


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 28, 2012)

No not really, it's quite well balanced. I mean, they're hot as fuck pickups anyway, but whatever settings you've got to work with the bridge, the neck will be in balance.


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm guessing if SD sells a Distortion set, it can't be that bad but still, I just like something not overbearing for the neck pickup, which is why I went for a Jazz to go with the Distortion in my Ibanez S320. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, made some modifications to my upcoming custom order.... (Not ordering until January/February)
I'm getting Siggery guitars to build me this


----------



## manu80 (Sep 29, 2012)

Got a jackson KV2 BGF, a Flying V faded, and this one, that i like a lot, a RR Elite series. Just added some EMG in it 
The japanese One are really on par with the US ones


----------

